# CT Bowring`s "Orlando"



## Nelson (May 11, 2006)

Anyone remember this tanker? I was R/O on her in the 60s.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Profile*

Hi Nelson,

How about filling out your profile a little? Or as an American student expressed it "polishing up your resumé". What other ships were you on, and when? What have you been doing since leaving the sea?

Regards

Ron


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

*Orlando*

Hello Nelson
Is this her ?
“Orlando” Bowring Steamship Company Ltd. London.
Built by : 1960 Lithgow Ltd. Port Glasgow 
14,154 gross 20,150 d.w. 580.75 x 72 x 31 
Diesel A/S Burmmeister & Wain 9500 b.h.p. 15k 

Ron


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

You can see the same shot put by me in the Thread "Tankers"
Gp


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Tanker
Sorry I should have checked but we must be using the same ref, books "Alard Coles" excellent volume's of "Merchant Ships World Built" 

Ron


----------



## Nelson (May 11, 2006)

Hi Aldinga,
Well done that man. I used to have a photo of her, taken by the chippy at the time. The "Orlando" was a really good sea ship. I was R/O on her for nearly 2 years. and we used to run from Persian Gulf to Oz most of the time, doing occasional trip to Sweden or Ravenna. Thanks again.


----------



## ogdenm (Aug 27, 2008)

My late father Michael Ogden (died 24/11/2001) was Captain of the Orlando - I went aboard her a few times in Stanlow


----------

